# Sticky  GTO Exhaust Database for Sounds



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

Thought a Thread just for GTO exhaust sounds would be useful. At this point I'll add the links as I find them until editing requires an additional post. Please discuss your opinions elsewhere , Lets try to keep this only for the Sounds . Most of us who are thinking about an exhaust mod can do our analysis based on what it sounds like here and Take the pricing/"mine sounds best" comments to other threads...  
Some are GTO specific some are not ; Hopefully the sounds available will grow 
over time :

2004 stock exhaust - still searching...
2004 SAP 4-pipe exhaust - still searching ...
2005 stock exhaust :http://www.pontiac.com/gto/index.jsp?brand=home
2005 SAP exhaust - still searching ...

Corsa : http://www.corsaperf.com/gto.htm

Flowmaster : http://www.flowmastermufflers.com/sound.html
and this one : 05 GTO with longtubes, high-flow cats, H-pipe, and Flowmaster 40series delta. http://padrenet.com/host/chris/LTs-Cats-FMasters.MPG

Borla : http://www.borla.com/

Magnaflow : http://www.magnaflow.com/04sound/04american.asp

SLP LoudMouth and LoudMouth II : still searching ...

Classic GTO wise here are two :

http://www.gardnerexhaust.com/70judge.html
http://www.gardnerexhaust.com/65gto.html


----------



## RookWV (Apr 9, 2005)

2004 Stock
http://webpages.charter.net/jvandall/2004_Stock.wmv (1.43Mb)

and 

2004 No mufflers, straight pipe welded in place (stock resonators and cats) 
http://webpages.charter.net/jvandall/2004_NoMuffs.wmv (1.05Mb)


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

Added an xpipe to my otherwise stock exhaust,sorry its a crappy clip but the only thing I have to record with is my digital camera which happens to take video clips but at really crappy quality. Had to put the camera about 50ft away so the audio wouldnt be all distorted .Its a short clip so I looped it twice..As it is it still cuts out in a few places but I think you get the idea.. love the exotic car sound!
http://hotrodlincoln.org/exhaust.wmv


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

man o man i just love the f****** magnaflows its the best most aggresive sound i have heard. please wife can i get one


----------



## Fasterthanyou (Sep 28, 2005)

RockWV i cant get the clips to work...


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> man o man i just love the f****** magnaflows its the best most aggresive sound i have heard. please wife can i get one


Yep! Hopefully I'll have mine installed by next Saturday.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Yep! Hopefully I'll have mine installed by next Saturday.


good luck :cheers


----------



## toolman (Jan 10, 2005)

Hey rookwv, are you from WV?


----------



## Grey-Goat (Jun 7, 2005)

You can add my video to the list if you want. Its an 05, Resonaters replaced with straight pipes and Walker bullet mufflers in place of the mufflers. No other mods.

Paul


----------



## vnamvet (Mar 22, 2005)

Grey-Goat said:


> You can add my video to the list if you want. Its an 05, Resonaters replaced with straight pipes and Walker bullet mufflers in place of the mufflers. No other mods.
> 
> Paul



Whats the part number for the Walker Bullett mufflers?


----------



## PitoPocket (Jul 8, 2005)

Hey all, does anybody have a soundclip of the 04 or 05 stainless works exhaust systems??


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

PitoPocket said:


> Hey all, does anybody have a soundclip of the 04 or 05 stainless works exhaust systems??


They do on their website....


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

http://media.putfile.com/2K4GTO61

Make sure to turn up the speakers..... 

2004 GTO M6 w/ SLP LT Hi/Flo cats

arty: arty: 

I know I post this way too much but man I love the way it sounds......


----------



## GGTTOO (Oct 6, 2005)

I didn't see any place on the SS Works site that had sound bites of their exhaust.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

....here is the link...
http://www.stainlessworks.net/cart/media.php?osCsid=143cb0ad0e6db5138968b064dac7cf70
...click on where it says GTO headers with chambered exhaust... :cheers


----------



## GGTTOO (Oct 6, 2005)

How do you rate their exhaust? Have you heard their straight through tube exhaust?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

GGTTOO said:


> How do you rate their exhaust? Have you heard their straight through tube exhaust?


I'm not a Stainless Works header fan, however, I do like their 3" mandrel bent cat backs. They're very well manufactured and sound really good. :cheers


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Love my Magna flow true X good fit no kinks full flow. Looks stock out back best of all got off EBay.


----------



## GGTTOO (Oct 6, 2005)

GTODEALER,

I am not impressed with the sound on the SS Works catback. As I stated earlier I have hte S-Turbo mufflers which are in essence straight through. At idle is sounds too airy to me. I am used to a deep rumble tone. I am asking them what maybe the problem with my install because I hear guys like you say that it sounds great. 

The build is great and the craftsmanship is awesome. Just a little frustrated with the tone. A little quiet for me also.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

GGTTOO said:


> GTODEALER,
> 
> I am not impressed with the sound on the SS Works catback. As I stated earlier I have hte S-Turbo mufflers which are in essence straight through. At idle is sounds too airy to me. I am used to a deep rumble tone. I am asking them what maybe the problem with my install because I hear guys like you say that it sounds great.
> 
> The build is great and the craftsmanship is awesome. Just a little frustrated with the tone. A little quiet for me also.


Oooooooo... okay, I'm not sure which exhaust it was that I heard but it sounded good.


----------



## HADAWS6 (Dec 5, 2005)

*slp loudmouths*

anyone with soundclips for an 05 gto with headers and slp loudmouths or has anyone heard them THANKS


----------



## YouHolden? (Jun 29, 2005)

Is anyone interested in hearing the '05 Borla catback? I just installed it....sounds great! Thanks Tbyrne! I will soon have Kooks headers installed as well (whenever they come) but so far I have only seen the Borla sound on the website which IMO is much different.


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

YouHolden? said:


> Is anyone interested in hearing the '05 Borla catback? I just installed it....sounds great! Thanks Tbyrne! I will soon have Kooks headers installed as well (whenever they come) but so far I have only seen the Borla sound on the website which IMO is much different.


yes please post a sound clip without headers, so i can hear, then again with headers for later :cheers thanx


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

YouHolden? said:


> Is anyone interested in hearing the '05 Borla catback? I just installed it....sounds great! Thanks Tbyrne! I will soon have Kooks headers installed as well (whenever they come) but so far I have only seen the Borla sound on the website which IMO is much different.


If you can, that would be good. I have the Borla catback but I wouldn't know where to begin. 

I like the sound and I chose Borla, thinking they'd be one of the quieter systems, because I too plan going with LTs and didn't want anything too obnoxious. It was a perfect fit.

On a side note, did yours ferret out a dash rattle like mine did? 

It's real minor, and it occurs only at around 1,800 rpms, so I usually pass right by it when I'm shifting thru the gears at higher rpms. It seems to be coming from the general area of the radio. I haven't even tried to track it down because it's so slight. I figure it'll either cure itself or get a lot worse when I install the LTs. If it gets worse, then I'll get serious about eliminating it somehow.

Just curious if it's a comman problem with the Borla catback, or if mine is an isolated problem.


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

ModBoss2 said:


> If you can, that would be good. I have the Borla catback but I wouldn't know where to begin.
> 
> I like the sound and I chose Borla, thinking they'd be one of the quieter systems, because I too plan going with LTs and didn't want anything too obnoxious. It was a perfect fit.
> 
> ...


I just installed borla cat-back w/ SLP 1 3/4' LT headers. I love the sound and and performance. Sounds like my friends C5. Unfortunatly no sound clip.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

wildchildm39 said:


> I just installed borla cat-back w/ SLP 1 3/4' LT headers. I love the sound and and performance. Sounds like my friends C5. Unfortunatly no sound clip.


Can't wait till I get my SLPs. My Borlas are already developing a little attitude. When I shift into 2nd and 3rd I get this nice *burble* sound. Manuals are nice.


----------



## nineball481 (Jan 3, 2006)

YouHolden? said:


> Is anyone interested in hearing the '05 Borla catback? I just installed it....sounds great! Thanks Tbyrne! I will soon have Kooks headers installed as well (whenever they come) but so far I have only seen the Borla sound on the website which IMO is much different.


I too, would love to hear a sound clip, thanks.

Jake


----------



## shelbygoat (Dec 11, 2005)

2005 GTO
-SLP LT's w/ hi-flow cats
-Magnaflow x pipe
-Maganflow 14616 mufflers
-stock tubing

http://media.putfile.com/S3600036


----------



## dizz81 (Jan 29, 2006)

any more??

I think I'm won over on the SW chambered exhaust video's.. those sound so damn good.. :willy:


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Hey YouHolden can you post a clip please?

and Anyone with Corsa on an 05 please post too

Thanx in advance


----------



## mid-knight_goat (Feb 20, 2006)

how do you put sound videos on the website I have one of mine w/ the flowmaster cat-back


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

mid-knight_goat said:


> how do you put sound videos on the website I have one of mine w/ the flowmaster cat-back


You will need to upload the audio/video to a host and post the url with the 
[*url] tag in the beginning and the [*/url] tag at the end. (less the *) As far as a host I use http://www.zippyvideos.com

BTW, welcome to gtoforum,


----------



## RookWV (Apr 9, 2005)

I put my sound files back up so you have stock 04 and straight pipe 04 again....sorry about that!


----------



## boudreaux601 (Mar 27, 2006)

05 GTO with longtubes, high-flow cats, H-pipe, and Flowmaster 40series delta. 

I love the way that one sounds! Thats what i would shoot for!


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

I really, really want to hear an 04' with an X pipe and two dynomax ultra flows.


----------



## GTO1_OHIO (Oct 10, 2005)

2004 Kooks/Borla Exhaust Video


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

GTO1_OHIO said:


> 2004 Kooks/Borla Exhaust Video


It sure got *my* attention!!


----------



## 03xtreme (Apr 14, 2006)

[/quote]2004 No mufflers, straight pipe welded in place (stock resonators and cats) 
http://webpages.charter.net/jvandall/2004_NoMuffs.wmv (1.05Mb)[/QUOTE]

that to me is the best sounding one yet.... that is just awesome, it's deep throating and hardly a touch of rasp in it. really nice if i owned one that is what i'd do...

the slp one sounded like a mustang for some reason?


----------



## silver04gto (Dec 4, 2004)

Jba headers,jba catless mids, magnaflow mufflers# 14375 
when i get back to shop im having them split it as u can see the bumper is cut and ready.

http://media.putfile.com/2004gto-exhaust-clip

Let me know what u think.


----------



## hello2000 (Jul 30, 2006)

Xcommuter...

here's the stock 2005 exhaust vids...

Idle (896 KB)- http://www.gulfcoastspeed.com/upload/files/stock_2005_gto_idle.wmv (save as)
Reving (1.79MB)- http://www.gulfcoastspeed.com/upload/files/stock_2005_gto_rev.wmv (save as)


----------



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

shelbygoat said:


> 2005 GTO
> -SLP LT's w/ hi-flow cats
> -Magnaflow x pipe
> -Maganflow 14616 mufflers
> ...


Love the sound. I have the link for the LTs, but can't seem to find the X pipe or mufflers. Do you have links?


----------



## BlueBomber (Feb 11, 2005)

anyone have an audio/video clip of an 04 with long tubes and magnaflow mufflers?


----------



## oldsow (Aug 6, 2006)

In a few weeks my 06 GTO M6 will be going to MCRacing here in Kansas City, to have the SLP LT's , with high flow cats and cat back LM installed and tuned.
will post a clip as soon as it is done.
As soon as i get the rest of the money they are installing an ATI Pro Charger D1sc, with 65 pound injectors and ARP rod bolts. They say they can give me 565 RWHP. Can't wait.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

*Spintech custom/ SLP LTs*

2004 LS1. *MAG*naflow x-pipe, bor*LA* tips, *SPIN*tech pro street muffs, dyno*MAX* bullets or as i call it the *MagLaSpinMax* exhaust .
The flow is SLP LT headers to 3" mid pipes to 3" in/out 4" dia Dynomax bullets to 2 1/2" Magnaflow X-pipe to 2 1/2" Spintech pro streets to 2 1/2" pipes out 2 1/2" borla intercooled straight cut tips

launch with flyby

idle with rev


:seeya


----------



## brazenorangegto (Sep 11, 2006)

EEZ GOAT said:


> man o man i just love the f****** magnaflows its the best most aggresive sound i have heard. please wife can i get one


:agree


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

brazenorangegto said:


> :agree


Really, for some reason my wife thinks it will make the car louder and go faster so of course I can't have it, what ever give her that idea?:willy:


----------



## BaadGoat2006 (Sep 23, 2006)

2006 m6 gto with baby cam.....SW LT's, Catless mids, and SLP Loudmouth 1.

I love it


----------



## Brut (Sep 25, 2006)

My 04 had the same rattle in the same area. Therefore, I doubt seriously it has much to do with the Borla Catbac you installed. I believe to be a more common problem with the car itself. As it happens, I traded my 04 for an 06 the day that I was having it looked at for repair so I am unable to tell you what was causing the rattle.

Brut


----------



## brazenorangegto (Sep 11, 2006)

aintmisbehavinn said:


> Really, for some reason my wife thinks it will make the car louder and go faster so of course I can't have it, what ever give her that idea?:willy:




Just put the Magna Flows on Monday( 9-25 ) and at idle I think they are pretty close to the stock sound. But when you nail the throttle, much better sounding than stock. Shelbygoat who had the sound byte, lives about 15 miles from me and in person it sounds a little differnt than the clip.


----------



## BaadGoat2006 (Sep 23, 2006)

try this again here is the link:

clickity click


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

I washed the goat today and it's looking great. i than got my cam and said to myself "i should make a exhaust vid to hear what others have heard as i go past them". plus i need practice at this new vid cam. the first rev is to 2300, the second is up to 4000 rpm and the last 3 was up to 6500 rpm. enjoy 

http://media.putfile.com/magnaflow-sound-clip-38


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

got it fixed


----------



## oldsow (Aug 6, 2006)

06 GTO , SLP LT's with highflow cats and LM 1 Catback exhaust.

http://media.putfile.com/06-GTO-SLP-SYTEM


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

oldsow said:


> 06 GTO , SLP LT's with highflow cats and LM 1 Catback exhaust.
> 
> http://media.putfile.com/06-GTO-SLP-SYTEM


Your exhaust system sounds perfect, one of the best ones I have heard on line. Could you please provide the details: part numbers, the cost, etc, I want to see if there is a comparable set up for the 04 GTO. Thanks.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

very nice:cheers


----------



## oldsow (Aug 6, 2006)

I bought the SLP Stainless coated headers with downpipes and highflow cats.
and also got the SLP Catback LM1 (loudmouth 1) exhaust. comes as 2 different kits. I got mine from Maryland Speed. Branden is the owner and a really nice guy to work with. he gets your stuff out asap. The cost should be on his site.
Before ya order , e-mail him to make sure everything is in stock.
I had to wait 2 weeks on the headers cause SLP was behind in production.
But they should be caught up by now. MIne was the 05-06 kit , they have it for the 04 too.
Glad you all like the sound. I really like it . Makes it sound badass.


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

oldsow said:


> I bought the SLP Stainless coated headers with downpipes and highflow cats.
> and also got the SLP Catback LM1 (loudmouth 1) exhaust. comes as 2 different kits. I got mine from Maryland Speed. Branden is the owner and a really nice guy to work with. he gets your stuff out asap. The cost should be on his site.
> Before ya order , e-mail him to make sure everything is in stock.
> I had to wait 2 weeks on the headers cause SLP was behind in production.
> ...


Thanks for the info, I found the 2 kits, looks like a little over $1800, not too bad. Next questions;
o	How were the installation instructions? 
o	Was the installation pretty straight forward? 
o	Did you have to use a lift or are ramps sufficient?


----------



## oldsow (Aug 6, 2006)

Instructions were good, and if you look around you can find some instructions on the net with pics from guys that have done it already. really not much to it, everything bolts together and pipes are prebent, just twist them a little here and there at slip joints for adjustments. I think you can even get a 05 replacement piece for your 04 , so you can run pipes out each side, and use the 05-06 kits.
I know there are some guys around that have converted and maybe post a thread and see who answers on that question.
I you have access to a lift is best, but if not, put her up on ramps and jack stands.


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

Appreciate the info. I noticed that the system you purchased does not come with mufflers, only cats and resonators. Then I see from the web site that you can use either the resonators or high-flow mufflers. Does your system have the resonators or mufflers? And if the resonators, is it too loud.

Sorry for so many questions, just trying to make sure I purchase the right system. I would love to hear it live, but not sure if that will happen. 

Copied from the web site; 
•Exclusive modular design allows easy interchangeability between resonators
and SLP high-flow mufflers


----------



## oldsow (Aug 6, 2006)

there are actually 4 setups possible.
Headers with highflow cats and the LM1(loudmouth1) catback exhaust system. LM1 is just the resonators.
Headers with no cats and LM1 exhaust system
Headers with cats and LM2 (loudmouth 2)catback exhaust system, which is a muffler instead of the resonators.
or Headers with no cats and LM2 exhaust system.

no cats could present a problem at inspection time if your state requires one for new tags like mine does, or they give emissions tests. or unless you know away around it ,someone to pass it for ya. I went with the highflow cats , no worries.
it is best after an install to get a tune done, and make sure no errors are going to start popping up and tweak the computer since you added headers.
Good tune can get ya some extra HP.
Mine is the Headers with downpipes and highflow cats, and the Loudmouth1 catback exhaust which is resonators only.
hope this helps ya out.
Oh yeah, you can swith the mufflers or resonators out, they are the same size, just loosen a couple clamps and take one out and replace it with the others if you want it quieter or louder. resonators louder, mufflers a bit quieter.


----------



## GOGOGTO (Aug 25, 2006)

*Here Is My 04 M6 With Bassani Cat-back...*

Sorry about the quality , it's from my camera...


[URL=http://s55.photobucket.com/albums/g134/dc00cougars/?action=view&current=videos001.flv][/URL]


----------



## CMD (Nov 13, 2005)

That sounds mean.


----------



## oldsow (Aug 6, 2006)

http://media.putfile.com/06-GTO-SLP-SYSTEM


----------



## RookWV (Apr 9, 2005)

Kooks LT's with Spintech catback

Outside
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARzgXu08iQs

Inside
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjAr7cWqhV0


----------



## Exhaust Depot (Oct 28, 2006)

*Exhaust Depot X-pipe No mufflers or Resonatos. Sexy*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2q1iBtGijc

This is a track setup for sure. Aggresive sounding and you need to crank up your music in the cabin.


----------



## Exhaust Depot (Oct 28, 2006)

*E.D. Xpipe, Chambered muffler 2.5"*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1hcEejZWkc

It sounds much deeper in person. No drone inside and you can enjoy your music etc.


----------



## Exhaust Depot (Oct 28, 2006)

*E.D. Exhaust with two 18" res in midpipe, two 8" res in tailpipe and X-pipe*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zirBlpFXZJs

This is a nice setup, its aggressive but not to bad inside the cabin.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

I didn't see Dynomax anywhere on this thread. 

I am debating putting the X Performance in place of my X pipe and deleting mufflers. That or just installing bullets behind my X pipe and deleting mufflers for a little less. Just want to compare the sound. Any experiences or clips from anyone?


----------



## ls2weber (Apr 21, 2007)

This is my Corsa cat back sport, I love it
http://s170.photobucket.com/albums/u241/LS2weber/?action=view&current=100_2933.flv


----------



## Verdoro 68 (Dec 27, 2005)

My '04 with JBA headers, JBA catted mids and a JBA cat back:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=4UANR8kXkkw


----------



## ls2weber (Apr 21, 2007)

I like


----------



## WearyEagle (Nov 20, 2007)

*Magnaflow - great sound*



EEZ GOAT said:


> man o man i just love the f****** magnaflows its the best most aggresive sound i have heard. please wife can i get one


_I have a Magnaflow on my '06 SSR . . . while just idling through the garage of the Convention Center in LA Sunday at the Auto Show, I had three different people come up to me and ask me what kind of exhaust system I had ! ! _


----------



## catesbros (Nov 11, 2005)

I like the corsa cat back sport the best so far. It is aggressive yet still crisp and somewhat refind.


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

thought i would put mine up even though you wouldnt have this system over in the US
LS1
4 into 1's
3" highflow cats
twin 3" X force system


----------



## mfriend193 (Mar 26, 2009)

I have a questions? Which in your guys qpinion is the best aftermarket exhaust. I was looking at the kooks axle back exhaust and i was pretty impressed. What do you guy's think?


----------



## mfriend193 (Mar 26, 2009)

*Questions about aftermarket exhaust*

I have a questions? Which in your guys qpinion is the best aftermarket exhaust. I was looking at the kooks axle back exhaust and i was pretty impressed. What do you guy's think?


----------



## Sticks_n_Stones (Mar 10, 2009)

oldsow said:


> 06 GTO , SLP LT's with highflow cats and LM 1 Catback exhaust.
> 06 GTO SLP SYSTEM - Putfile.com


Fixed it for you - you typed it in by hand and left out a "S" in SYSTEM. Sounds unbelievable! Only question I have is: with my auto, I cruise right around 2K on the freeway. Is there any resonance problems? I've noticed on SLP's other exhausts that the 2,000rpm mark always seems to be there bad spot. Just ask any owner of a SLP exhaust equiped IROC or 90's Z28! Was leaning towards Spintech until I got your link to work. 

Dang choices always muddying up the clear water.....


----------



## goatguy05 (Apr 15, 2009)

what does taking the resonator off do to the sound of the car


----------



## 06goatm6 (Dec 5, 2008)

*06 GTO M6 , Spintech Mufflers, and custom H-pipe*

Here is a video of startup and some revving, and another of me taking off up and down the street.


----------



## Sticks_n_Stones (Mar 10, 2009)

Spintech catback, stock manifolds, auto trans, 421hp Bobcat tune, LPE CAI.

Skip to the 1:08 mark. I know I butchered the engine on the rev limiter but unlike some of you it doesnt bother me.


----------



## 06goatm6 (Dec 5, 2008)

No disrespect or anything but I am sittin here laughin to myself that the IROC did a much longer burn than the GTO. Dont get me wrong, I wouldnt want to pay for a new set of those 17" tires on the goat either haha.


----------



## Mr. Black (Apr 10, 2006)

Kooks Headers, Catless, Magnaflow 14211 oval mufflers in the 04 location, Torquer V2 cam. 

Not so quiet.


----------



## Ryan H (Apr 9, 2011)

sounds tough! Your profile pic is also awesome.


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

VX SS LS2 conversion 230's range cam ported manifold NW TB
4>1 1 3/4 headers twin 3? dumped at the diff


----------



## Belnick (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow!
9 pages 

Perhaps posted before?
Stock 05 gto besides corsa sport exhaust and vararam cai
http://yourlisten.com/channel/content/95970/v8_engine

recorded from the inside of the car behind 

Car behind is recording inside his car(mazda 3 MPS) and he is not accelerating, that is why sound fade, i am too far away


----------



## 04black (Apr 2, 2011)

makes me wanna post a video of mine now. i think im gonna have to make one when i get home


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Here's my latest version of Ziggy

2004 LS1 M6
Ported and milled 243 heads
SvedeSpeed OTRCAI
MAFless
BBK 80mm TB on ported LS6 manifold
#42 Greentop injectors
SLP underdrive
FTI STreetSweeper HT cam (.612/.600 228/232 111 lsa)
SLP LTs
!cats
*(2) 30"x3" CobraPack Muffers*
*MagnaFlow X pipe*
*Custom 2 1/2" piping
(2) SpinTech Pro Streets mufflers
Borla InterCooled tips*
~470 RWHP


----------



## Ryrob001 (Apr 10, 2012)

I love magnaflow sound. I have pacesetter long tubes and high flow cats and resonator delete. I'll try an upload clip soon. Love the sound.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Ryrob001 said:


> I love magnaflow sound. I have pacesetter long tubes and high flow cats and resonator delete. I'll try an upload clip soon. Love the sound.


but which Magnaflow? They make different types.


----------



## frtaylor9 (Mar 19, 2012)

Mods
FAST 102
Stock 243 Heads
Ported LS2 Throttle body
Lunati Voodoo Cam .227/.233 .584/.584 113LSA/109ICL (#60514)
PRC Dual Springs, Comp Hi-Tech Magnum Pushrods, Rollmaster Timing Set
Heat wrapped Lingenfelter CAI
Stainless Works Long Tubes Catless Mids X-Pipe w/Flowmaster Outlaw Mufflers .
MTI Racing wires paired with NGK TR5's
Tuned by BLUECAT & PowerBarn Motorsports

420RWHP/409RWTQ w/o UD pulley


----------



## Taxangler (Sep 10, 2013)

*Throaty sound of a GTO*

It takes more than just loud mufflers to get that cool and real throaty sound. I have given a lot of thought and made some serious additions to get what I think is a real cool and throaty sound in my '69 GTO. I installed a Lunati Voodoo cam, matched ported Edlebrock heads and manifold, 3.5" Dougs headers with electric cutouts, and Pypes 3" X pipes and mufflers. The rumble of the cam and great airflow make the headers and exhaust system sound awesome. The H pipes may be a little more throaty than my X pipes but its loud enough; and with a push of a button I can open the headers and let everyone in the area know I have something special under the hood.


----------



## The Black Mongoose (Oct 16, 2012)

http://vid20.photobucket.com/albums/b210/pongorulz/IMG_4377.mp4

2006 m6, kooks LT headers, kooks cat less mids, bassani cat back, lingenfelter intake


----------



## magpie5 (May 23, 2015)

Taxangler said:


> It takes more than just loud mufflers to get that cool and real throaty sound. I have given a lot of thought and made some serious additions to get what I think is a real cool and throaty sound in my '69 GTO. I installed a Lunati Voodoo cam, matched ported Edlebrock heads and manifold, 3.5" Dougs headers with electric cutouts, and Pypes 3" X pipes and mufflers. The rumble of the cam and great airflow make the headers and exhaust system sound awesome. The H pipes may be a little more throaty than my X pipes but its loud enough; and with a push of a button I can open the headers and let everyone in the area know I have something special under the hood.


Which is quieter, the H pipes, or the X pipes. I'm interested in a good sound, but not loud. Thanks.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

X is a little quieter but that's only part of it. They tend to sound different and give a small HP boost to different parts of the RPM. H's work best at low RPM before the pulses start coming too quickly to migrate the passage. FWIW sound clips are somewhat worthless IMHO. The sound quality of cameras is LoFi and they don't give the full picture. Also interior drone isn't accurately portrayed. The best option is to find a car in person and listen to it and if possible ride in it. Consideration must be given to the compression, cam, heads, etc as they are the genesis of the sound and different setups will produce different notes.


----------



## magpie5 (May 23, 2015)

svede1212 said:


> X is a little quieter but that's only part of it. They tend to sound different and give a small HP boost to different parts of the RPM. H's work best at low RPM before the pulses start coming too quickly to migrate the passage. FWIW sound clips are somewhat worthless IMHO. The sound quality of cameras is LoFi and they don't give the full picture. Also interior drone isn't accurately portrayed. The best option is to find a car in person and listen to it and if possible ride in it. Consideration must be given to the compression, cam, heads, etc as they are the genesis of the sound and different setups will produce different notes.


I have to agree. All the sound clips I listened to really only confuse me more. I actually like the stock sound. The sound clip of the Pypes "pipe bomb", and H-box sounded good, but you're totally right in that there's no way to know how it sounds inside the car. The sound clips that are super loud don't impress me at all, just reminds me of High School Heros' in their old beaters with stupid loud exhaust. (Pardon, don't mean to offend. I know for some, it's all about loud) :biggrinjester: I do really like the sound of a well tuned V8 that sounds powerful, but contained to a pleasant deep rumble i.e. sleeper. I guess my interest in any exhaust mod is mainly performance related as long as I can keep it quiet. I also like Stainless Steel better than non stainless/stock restrictive pipe. I'm not in any hurry to make changes until I've done my homework and carefully thought about it. Then it will be about do I want to spend money on pipes, or a new surf board or whatever? I actually will probably do the otrcai first, and still have a lot to learn about that. Anyways, feel free to point me in the good/right direction.


----------



## magpie5 (May 23, 2015)

Comparing systems here, and trying to wrap my head around 'em. Googled up x-pipe vs h-pipe and got a pretty good learning curve going. So H-pipes add low end torque and sound more traditional american muscle, and X pipes add high end and have a higher tone. Got it.

So I'm to understand that the stock exhaust has a mid resonator (which is neither an X or H pipe, and not a muffler), and two "axle back" mufflers. A typical aftermarket system would replace the resonator with an X or an H pipe, and two axle back brand name mufflers, each with their own unique sound. Am I right so far?

Now here is my short list of additional questions:

Comparing the "Pypes" brand (H-Box or X-Box) muffler, to other H-pipe or X-pipe exhaust systems, the Pypes H or X Box is "the muffler" in the system, and the Pypes "Pipe Bomb" is a dual axle back muffler delete resonator? Yes/No? Explanation please.

If I were to install a Pypes H-Box muffler, and leave the stock axle back mufflers on, would I effectively have double muffler system? Or am I missing something?

The Pypes you tube video with the H or X box muffler, and Pipe Bombs sounds really good to me (as far as videos go) but are they loud, or reasonably quiet?

If I added LT headers with high flow Cats, (any brand) would that make a system louder? how much? I think that is where my future interest is, but being a newbie to high performance cars, just don't know these things yet. Any insights would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Flyinglovebirds (1 mo ago)

Added an xpipe to my otherwise stock exhaust,sorry its a crappy clip but the only thing I have to record with is my digital camera which happens to take video clips but at really crappy quality.


----------

